# Simple way to get rid of wasps in the yard



## SeaBreeze (Jul 15, 2015)

We get yellowjackets here, and they nest in the gutters and end up coming into the house via the chimney in the fall.  Don't know if this works, but it's simple, that's for sure!


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 15, 2015)

hmmm. Interesting.  Gonna send this to a few people who host bbqs, etc.


----------



## jujube (Jul 15, 2015)

Worth a try.  We have wasps nesting inside the outside vent for our refrigerator in the RV.  We can't get to the nest and we can't spray wasp spray willy-nilly inside the enclosure as there's a lot of electrical wiring in there.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 16, 2015)

Living in the country, I normally get stung once a year!! Usually when I unknowingly put my hand near a hidden hive..When I do disturb their home, I run as fast away as I can!!!!!


----------



## Lara (Jul 16, 2015)

I think that guy is hiding around the corner *snickering* at all us gullibles out there (like me) hanging grocery bags on fences :tongue:


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 18, 2015)

Nope doesn't work. Wish it did.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks, I won't bother trying it.  I've used those yellow traps for yellowjackets, but they don't seem to work at all.  The bait they give you doesn't work, and I also tried putting some fruit pieces in there, they're always empty.  This year I haven't seen many of them though.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 26, 2015)

Well, just got stung by one of these yellow jackets on the side of my foot.  And it was in my basement, they come in through the fireplace chimney.  The pain is subsiding a bit, but the area is red and starting to swell.  I've been stung a couple of times by bees over the years, and no bad side effects other than pain in the area.  I checked my cabinet for Benedryl, and I don't have any, was going to take some just for the heck of it.  Took a Chlortrimeton anti-histamine instead.  :bee:


----------

